# Something a little different



## Planky (Feb 25, 2016)

Found this little guy in one of the tubs 

https://vimeo.com/156655748


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

Thought it would be a herp... clickbaiter lol

He's interesting for sure, who knew food could look so good


----------



## Herpo (Feb 25, 2016)

Does it have no tail? Pretty cool little guy.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

I didn't even notice that lol, shows what I know about rats


----------



## Herpo (Feb 25, 2016)

If it is, could be a bobtail. That's an actual species lol!


----------



## Planky (Feb 25, 2016)

It was bred by me from normal rats, not the first I've gotten but the others where Runts and didn't make it this far, this guy will be sticking around for a long time


----------

